
New secret-spilling flaw affects almost every Intel chip since 2011 - abhi3
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/14/zombieload-flaw-intel-processors/
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19911715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19911715).

------
3JPLW
Direct link to the bugs' central webpage, which is far more informative than
this article: [https://cpu.fail/](https://cpu.fail/)

Included are the papers describing each exploit as well as links to PoC
repositories.

Edit: here's a link to the blog describing ZombieLoad, which is perhaps the
best high-level overview: [https://www.cyberus-
technology.de/posts/2019-05-14-zombieloa...](https://www.cyberus-
technology.de/posts/2019-05-14-zombieload.html)

~~~
JdeBP
The first is on Hacker News as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19911715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19911715)
.

It hyperlinks to
[https://zombieloadattack.com/](https://zombieloadattack.com/) , which is
currently on Hacker News as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19911341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19911341)
.

~~~
fredsted
Here's "Zombieload" on Intel's Web site:

[https://software.intel.com/security-software-
guidance/softwa...](https://software.intel.com/security-software-
guidance/software-guidance/microarchitectural-data-sampling)

------
ccnafr
DUPLICATE MODS

DUPLICATE

For every major story, there's always a TechCruch blogspam at the top of the
index, sometimes with less votes than the actual sources they're duplicating.

Just add "sponsored" in front of it and get it over with.

